# Gata Trout



## silverbullet (May 29, 2015)

Caught this brute on a chug bug the other day at 3pm in the afternoon...Who says you can't catch em on topwater once the sun is up!


----------



## Fourfingers (May 29, 2015)

Really nice fish. Got me wanting  to throw the poles in the car and take off the bay.


----------



## ccherry (May 29, 2015)

Nice. Heading down Sunday and hope to find some of those


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Gator !!!  Congrats !!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2015)

Fine speck! I`m headed back to St Joe Bay-Cape San Blas in a few days.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 29, 2015)

Nice! And you are right- topwater in the morning isn't a saltwater rule. My biggest trout and redfish on lures both came on topwater in the middle of the day. The redfish hit it three times before eating.


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 29, 2015)

Very nice speck. Congrats.......Days quickly winding down for me to get down there next weekend & try to work on em' for a week myself. Cant wait!!!


----------



## ccherry (May 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Fine speck! I`m headed back to St Joe Bay-Cape San Blas in a few days.



We're headed down in the morning


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2015)

ccherry said:


> We're headed down in the morning





Where ya`ll stayin`?


----------



## ccherry (May 30, 2015)

On the Cape about a half mile past the Scallop Cove BP


----------



## cableguychris (Jun 1, 2015)

Great trout !! what area did you catch that? been thinking about a trip to Keaton Beach soon. Were you anywhere near there?


----------



## RedHeader (Jul 9, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Fine speck! I`m headed back to St Joe Bay-Cape San Blas in a few days.



Will be heading down this weekend for the next week. Beautiful place down on the cape. Have the kayaks ready and the poles lined!


----------



## jasper181 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice fish, congrats!! I sure miss living in FL. , you don't see fish like that everyday where I'm at now.


----------



## owl (Jul 30, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 31, 2015)

*That is a fine trout!*

That is a fine trout,  I used to catch them like that all the time near St. Augustine.


----------

